# put in bay ice fishing



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

So after the cold snap this weekend does anyone think we will have safe ice end of next week?


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

👍


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

X2 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Absolutely they are saying this week the lake will be 80% frozen its already frozen at the islands probably be 6" plus out there


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can see a shanty out from the docks downtown on the lake erie shores live webcams. Atleast he was out there all yesterday an today last i checked.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

About 4' of water had blown out of Spitzer Riverside this morning, about 1/2 of that is back now, I can only assume that much water or more came out of the western basin with the SW winds over night.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just read a article about sixty some ice fishers were stranded on a ice floe in Wisconsin in sturgeon bay, the big flow broke into three chunks while the coast guard was getting them off. They had the winds up that way to ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

We are headed over to PIB on Wednesday next week. I hope its as good as previous years. I will post pictures if we do end up catching.


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

jaybird71 said:


> We are headed over to PIB on Wednesday next week. I hope its as good as previous years. I will post pictures if we do end up catching.


Just came back from PIB shoves are everywhere ,travel is limited,and with east wind last 3 days fishing was terrible.7 guys 4 fish in 3 days


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Wacka said:


> Just came back from PIB shoves are everywhere ,travel is limited,and with east wind last 3 days fishing was terrible.7 guys 4 fish in 3 days


THanks for the update that sucks you guys only got 4 fish. I heard lots of dead shad on the bottom.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I fished put in bay the last four days. Two guys. We only caught six keepers. I had my camera down the last two days. I saw lots of dead shad on the bottom. I saw walleyes swimming by that wouldn’t even look at my bait. They are full of shad. I am going to give it another week before i try it again. As for the ice conditions. I have never seen this much shove ice in my 20 years of fishing there. Even some of the smooth spots we found had so much shove ice underneath that we couldn’t get an auger through.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My auger got stopped 2 or 3 times today.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Skunked the first day hopefully today will be better


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

4 guys 4 fish in 2 days tough fishing. good luck to everyone who ventures out. maybe the bite will pick up over the weekend.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Well that a was short season heard everyone has pulled their shanties off  the ice due to the warm up.


----------

